# Calling all owners of cast iron waffle iron makers!



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Can you please share your experiences using these things. My dc are begging me for waffles and I just cannot bring myself to use the nonstick waffle maker sitting in the bottom of the pantry. This is a very sore subject w/dh and I because he bought it for me for Xmas a few years ago and I have never used it. He knows I don't use nonstick so I'm not sure what he was thinking. I do feel badly about not using it, though, because it was very expensive, he did all of this research to get the best one (one that you turn/flip over), and I think he had to pay extra to get it here on time for Xmas.









Anyway, I am considering the cast iron one to use on the stovetop, but I'm just not sure. Can you give me the real scoop on using these things. I have a smooth cooktop so I don't even know if it would work on there.

TIA


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Check the Amazon reviews, but I'm pretty sure I read (when I was doing my own waffle research) that you shouldn't use them on a smooth cook top.

I have both and prefer the toxic non-stick. The cast iron that I have takes longer to cook, is trickier to use (has a hinged lid and must be timed vs filling, shutting and forgetting). The waffles are thinner and crispier, too, more like Eggos. If you like thinner crispy waffles, you'll be happy, but if you prefer fluffy soft waffles I think non-stick is your best option.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I researched waffle irons a few years ago and came to the conclusion that I was willing to put up w/ nonstick for waffles and waffles only. I like fluffy waffles, not thin crispy ones and as such know the cast iron just isn't for me. I'm sure you can use it on glass top stoves though (they say that abuot all cast iron







)


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a cast iron belgium waffle maker. I LOVE IT!!! I have always hated making waffles until I got this one, and now I make good ones everytime...

It is 90 years old, though (dh's great grandparent's neighbors gave it to them for a gift when his grandma was little and she is 90 now, what a cool story... they don't make stuff like that now), so is VERY well seasoned. I have a gas stove, so I don't know about the smooth cooktop.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

we use the cast iron as i will never use non-stick anything again. it definitely had a learning curve and needed to be properly seasoned to work well. i use a brush to get oil in all the nooks and crannies which helps (a sprayer would work well also) it works great most of the time and is frustrating once in a while when it has stuck on crumbs or something that makes it stick....


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!

That almost 100 year old iron sounds great! I didn't know something like that existed.

I think that we will just stick to buying the frozen organic waffles from the market every once in a while as a special treat (hmm, I wonder what they're cooked on?







) and just keep our fingers crossed that maybe Lodge will come out w/a preseasoned one sometime soon!


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have the cast iron stove top ones and I like them









I love belgian ones too but won't use non stick, so hopefully someone will eventually come out with a cool electric cast iron one!

The key with these (like most cast iron) is you have to get them really hot first, then brush liberally with butter (or whatever you use), then add the batter. Repeat each time. They are smallish and thin and crispy - yes, much like the frozen nature's path ones I buy sometimes instead







I have 2 so I can get several cooked up more quickly. It does take some getting used to and getting a good seasoning helps a lot, but they are inexpensive and I say worth it









You would need to be very careful on your stove though - the cast iron can scratch or crack the surface. I've only used them on gas and regular electric stoves.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I have to admit that I use the non-stick waffle maker. We have a flip-type also and they work really well - so your DH chose well (aside from the non-stick, of course!). We got one to replace our previous (also non-stick) waffle maker and I don't know if I can go back to non-flip ones. Do you suppose when you buy pre-made waffles, are they using a non-stick equipment? I would imagine in a manufacturing facility they need to do what is quick and low maintenance.

You would have to be careful with a cast-iron one on a glass top stove, but if you use cast-iron cookware anyway then it may not be that different, though you'd be moving it around more.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

I really wish there was a store around me that carried it so that I could see it in person. I would really like to pick it up and get a feel for it.

I am not worried about damage to my glass cooktop as I use cast iron on it all the time. I was worried about using it at first, but have called the manufacturer (kitchenaid) twice about it and both times each person confirmed that it was ok to use on the cooktop. I just didn't know if there would be enough surface contact to get hot enough. I do have a single, portable electric coil burner that I could use it with if the glass didn't work. Some reviews indicated that electric coil worked w/it just fine.

Anyway,
Thanks again and happy waffling!


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

I got a cast iron waffle maker for xmas and I love it! I don't like non-stick coating so we were waffle-free for a long time until I got this one. It's taken a bit to season it and it also takes longer to cook the waffles, but it's been worth it in my opinion.
I have this







one


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PNWmama* 
I got a cast iron waffle maker for xmas and I love it! I don't like non-stick coating so we were waffle-free for a long time until I got this one. It's taken a bit to season it and it also takes longer to cook the waffles, but it's been worth it in my opinion.
I have this one









Yes! That's the one I was looking at recently. What type of stovetop do you use it with? Was it hard to get the wax off?


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PNWmama* 
I have this one










Quote:


Originally Posted by *allnaturalmom* 
Yes! That's the one I was looking at recently. What type of stovetop do you use it with? Was it hard to get the wax off?

Not PP, but that is what I have too







To remove the wax, my husband heated them on the stove top with the window cracked while it kind of smoked off then washed them well and proceeded with seasoning. That was at our old house with a gas stove and no vent. We now have and electric stove - coil type (and I miss my gas!!!).


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis33* 
Not PP, but that is what I have too







To remove the wax, my husband heated them on the stove top with the window cracked while it kind of smoked off then washed them well and proceeded with seasoning. That was at our old house with a gas stove and no vent. We now have and electric stove - coil type (and I miss my gas!!!).

This is basically what I did too to get the wax off.. We have an electric stove with coil burners.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

I think you should use the one you already have. We have been eating waffles cooked on a nonstick waffle maker for a very, very long time and we don't even have horns!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allnaturalmom* 
I think that we will just stick to buying the frozen organic waffles from the market every once in a while as a special treat (hmm, I wonder what they're cooked on?







)

nonstick!


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep, and then wrapped in plastic, cardboard, and shipped who knows how many miles. And they're expensive. So I opt for making whole grain, blueberry, chocolate chips, cinnamon, or whatever flavor I want, when I want, on my nonstick waffle maker (which was a wedding gift). It's our only piece of non-stick cookware. Doesn't off-gas and doesn't get dangerously hot. Yay waffles!


----------



## Lucy Alden (Jun 15, 2009)

Well great, now I want waffles and I don't have a non-stick or a cast iron waffle maker. Serves me right for clicking on this thread while I'm hungry!


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PNWmama* 
I got a cast iron waffle maker for xmas and I love it! I don't like non-stick coating so we were waffle-free for a long time until I got this one. It's taken a bit to season it and it also takes longer to cook the waffles, but it's been worth it in my opinion.
I have this one









That's the one I have and it's sitting unused in a drawer. It comes completely unseasoned, but even after seasoning it I have to heavily butter/oil it w/ each use, which leads to thin fried crispy waffle goodness. That's why it's in a drawer--I like soft fluffy waffles for breakfast. The waffles the cast iron makes remind me of something I might get at the State Fair. Seriously, the waffles it makes aren't like a waffle you may be used to eating, unless you're thinking "waffle cone".


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
That's the one I have and it's sitting unused in a drawer. It comes completely unseasoned, but even after seasoning it I have to heavily butter/oil it w/ each use, which leads to thin fried crispy waffle goodness. That's why it's in a drawer--I like soft fluffy waffles for breakfast. The waffles the cast iron makes remind me of something I might get at the State Fair. Seriously, the waffles it makes aren't like a waffle you may be used to eating, unless you're thinking "waffle cone".

We are gluten free so our waffles aren't like regular waffles. Perhaps that's why I like our cast iron waffle maker so much. I also have to heavily oil it each time, but I don't mind. I had to oil our nonstick on each time as well







. We had to get rid of our nonstick waffle iron because it was gluten-tainted and I'm glad we went with the cast iron. I'm a big cast iron lover, though


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucy Alden* 
Well great, now I want waffles and I don't have a non-stick or a cast iron waffle maker. Serves me right for clicking on this thread while I'm hungry!



















I completely understand.... There are times when pancakes or french toast just won't do!!


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
That's the one I have and it's sitting unused in a drawer. It comes completely unseasoned, but even after seasoning it I have to heavily butter/oil it w/ each use, which leads to thin fried crispy waffle goodness. That's why it's in a drawer--I like soft fluffy waffles for breakfast. The waffles the cast iron makes remind me of something I might get at the State Fair. Seriously, the waffles it makes aren't like a waffle you may be used to eating, unless you're thinking "*waffle cone*".

Thanks for sharing this info... It is good to know. I must say, though, I have never met a waffle cone I didn't like!









I'm beginning to think that non-stick is the only way to get fluffy waffles - if that's what you're after. I think even the aluminum waffle makers of yesteryear were very thin, not fluffy or belgian. ? Not that I would use aluminum, either... just saying.

I don't think my dc would care if the waffles were flat or fluffy.... they're that desperate!

I think we should all petition lodge to make a preseasoned, cast iron, waffle maker... electric or stovetop, flat or fluffy - makes no difference/I'm not picky!


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

So funny that I clicked on this thread today. I have had the same cast iron waffle iron (link up-thread) for a few years. I seasoned it several times & never got an edible waffle from it until today! Apparently it is finally seasoned & I did reapply the CO with each waffle! I have a glass top electric stove as well, my concern was that when I flipped the iron over I had CO come out every time onto my burner. Now I have a stain on my brand new stove that I'm not sure how to remove??? Any advice? The waffles came out ok but were tough to me, reminded me of angel food cake that is hard to cut & eat. I did the egg yolks & whites separate as I've seen that technique recommended in many places, & didn't over beat the whites. so I don't know if I'll use it again any time soon? I'd love an electric Belgium waffle maker with cast iron plates!!! LODGE people are you reading this???


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
Seriously, the waffles it makes aren't like a waffle you may be used to eating, unless you're thinking "waffle cone".

While mine are definitely thinner and crispier than belgian waffles, they are not hard like waffle cones!







: I like the way they come out, though fluffy waffles are quite nice, too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookiePie* 
I'd love an electric Belgium waffle maker with cast iron plates!!! LODGE people are you reading this???









Me, too!!! Let's start a write in campaign!







:


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis33* 
While mine are definitely thinner and crispier than belgian waffles, they are not hard like waffle cones!







: I like the way they come out, though fluffy waffles are quite nice, too









Waffle cone was the best I could come up w/, but you're right, they aren't like a waffle cone, they taste like they have 1000 more fat calories! Mmmmm, crispy fried goodness. I kept it just so I could use it for desserts.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookiePie* 
Now I have a stain on my brand new stove that I'm not sure how to remove??? Any advice?

Try Bar Keeper's Friend. It usually works very well on the cooktop!


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

I had an electric, Bosch waffle iron with cast iron, removable plates (that flipped over for grilled cheese/panini) that I got at a yard sale in the late 90's. Unfortunately, I passed it along before I knew better about non-stick







when I got a fancy non-stick on for my wedding (which I'm not looking to replace too).

I'm pretty sure they don't make them anymore, but you never know what you'll find at a yard sale or thrift store!


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAMom* 
I had an electric, Bosch waffle iron with cast iron, removable plates (that flipped over for grilled cheese/panini) that I got at a yard sale in the late 90's. Unfortunately, I passed it along before I knew better about non-stick







when I got a fancy non-stick on for my wedding (which I'm not looking to replace too).

I'm pretty sure they don't make them anymore, but you never know what you'll find at a yard sale or thrift store!

Thanks for this... good to know!


----------



## Desertstorm40 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi...I have a very old Taylor Forbes made in Canada, cast iron waffle maker. It has wooden handles that sort of pulled off nail like projections. It has been in a box in the basement for years, as I had no idea it could be used on my electric stove. Mum used it inside the cover hole on her woodstove. It was rusty so I cleaned it with an sos pad and it is now lightly oiled with lard and is cooking upside down in the oven at 350 deg. I just finished seasoning a cast iron muffin tin. I used melted shortning to do that one...have no idea which is best?? I also have several cast iron frying pans. I can't wait to try making waffles...so glad I found this site.

Desertstorm40 in N.B.


----------



## Desertstorm40 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello...have a look at one exactly like mine. The link is below. I sure would love to know how old it is. I can't seem to find that information. Anyone have any info?

Desertstorm 40 in N.B.

http://etherwork.net/ejmtph/recipes/photopages/waffleiron.html


----------



## NortheastSuperstar (Jan 2, 2010)

In another link on that page the owner says it is circa 1920's. it's on the page with the recipes.

Now I want waffles.


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

Using non stick for waffles occasionally will case no harm. I use cast iron for everything but waffles.

Make your child and your husband happy. IT is really not a big deal and the only thing that is getting hurt right now is your husband's feeling.


----------

